# Alpha Lipoic Acid (ALA)



## workinhard (Dec 19, 2003)

Lipoic acid is a ''non-vitamin" nutrient that is essential to life. It is not classified as a vitamin because it is produced in the body, but it is not clear that we produce optimal amounts in all conditions. Supplements of lipoic acid can improve physical and other performance, especially under stressful conditions. 

Product dl-Thioctic acid 
Description yellow crystalline powder 
Odor slightly characteristic 
Melting point 61.7C 
Identification conforms 
Clarity & color of solution clear & yellow 
Chloride > 0.071% 
Sulfate > 0.192% 
Loss on drying 0.01% 
Residue on Ignition 0.01% 
Assay 99.1% 

Lipoic acid helps convert pyruvate (the outcome of glycolysis, or sugar-burning) into acetyl coenzyme A, a main fuel driving the Krebs' cycle. Lipoic acid is also involved in alpha-ketoglutarate dehydrogenase, a key energy process in the Krebs' cycle. The interlocking glycolytic and Krebs' cycles produce 90% to 95% of the energy our bodies use. The outcome of the Krebs' cycle is ATP, the actual energy carrier. This all happens in the mitochondria of the cells. All body processes depend on sufficient energy resources for optimal functioning. Lipoic acid protects against the effects of toxic metals in the liver, as long as it gets there first, and the amount of toxin is not overwhelming. It is very useful in hepatitis. It even prevented the accumulation of myocardial epinephrine and adrenal norepinephrine in animals subjected to emotional pain stress, and in human heart disease patients it decreased epinephrine excretion, and enhanced the elimination of vanillylmandelic acid and norepinephrine. Lipoic acid also functions as an antioxidant, though apparently indirectly. Reduced glutathione delays microsomal lipid peroxidation via the reduction of vitamin E radicals, catalyzed by a free radical reductase enzyme. Reduced lipoic acid in turn reduces oxidized glutathione to reduced glutathione, positioning it to do its work. The authors' conclusion: "This may provide a rationale for the therapeutic effectiveness of lipoic acid." Russian research concluded that "lipoic acid administration for 2 months was associated with a rise of the glutathione level in the red cells of patients with Stages II and III open-angle glaucoma." 

Recommended therapeutic dosage of a-lipoic acid is in the range of 300-600 mg/day taken orally. 

A-Lipoic acid appears to be safe in the dosages generally prescribed clinically. The LD50 was 400-500 mg/kg after an oral dosage in dogs.27 However, lower dosages (20 mg/kg) given intraperitoneally to severely thiamin-deficient rats proved fatal. These adverse effects were prevented when thiamin was administered with the lipoic acid.29 There have not been sufficient studies to guarantee safety for its use in pregnancy. Allergic skin conditions are among the few reported side effects of lipoic acid administration in humans. 

Muller, L. (1989) Protective effects of DL-alpha-lipoic acid on cadmium-induced deterioration of rat hepatocytes. Toxicology 58(2):175-85. 

Bast, A., and Haenen, G.R. (198 Interplay between lipoic acid and glutathione in the protection against microsomal lipid peroxidation. Biochimica et Biophysica Acta 963(3): 558-61. 

Bunin, A.Y., Filina, A.A., & Yerichev, V.P. (1992) Glutathione deficiency in open-angle glaucoma and approaches to its correction. Vestnik Oftalmologii 108 (4-6): 13-15 

Filina, A.A., et al. (1993) Lipoic acid effect on lacrimal fluid glutathione system components in open-angle glaucoma. Vestnik Oftalmologii 109(5): 5-7. 

Tholen, H., Zimmerli, W., & Rajacic, Z. (1985) Effect of coenzyme-A, NAD, alpha lipoic-acid and cocarboxylase on survival of rats with galactosamine-induced severe hepatitis. Experientia, 41  1042-45.


----------



## jack hust (Dec 19, 2003)

oh great one of information


----------

